# Why are Americans backwards faggots when it comes to abortion?



## Billy Beer (Sep 2, 2021)

Why do you freak out when some slut flushes a bairn down the shitter?

Why can't you be normal people instead of fat retards?


----------



## NigKid (Sep 2, 2021)

weirdly obsessive christians that unironically like exerting power on women


----------



## KateHikes14 (Sep 2, 2021)

To imply it is the same as any other procedure is very oblivious to the way that women are very spiritually connected to the baby/fetus. That said it does tremendous things for crime prevention and other unsavory aspects of America due to most aborted babies/feti(?) being black so it's hard to ignore its value. Plus it prevents some very tragic situations like women having to carry rape babies or incest babies to term, or 14 year olds trying to raise kids.


----------



## byuu (Sep 2, 2021)

Because Americans are retarded simpletons that can only see black & white and make it about "no abortions at all" and "free abortions until a second before birth".
Meanwhile sane countries just allow it for the first trimester and second in special circumstances and everybody is happy.


----------



## Syntaxion (Sep 2, 2021)

the brain is stored in the foreskin and americans are often circumcised


----------



## Akashic Retard (Sep 2, 2021)

Abortion is great because it kills babies, but women shouldn't have the choice.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Sep 2, 2021)

The same people who oppose abortion are also against condoms and birth control. Let that sink in for a minute.


----------



## shameful existence (Sep 2, 2021)

"Backwards." lol
From what I know, there are both some of the strictest as well as most liberal abortion laws in the US, depending on state and representation. It's just that the country is extremely divided on many issues, including this one.


----------



## The Last Stand (Sep 2, 2021)

Why are Republicans focused on abortion instead of the border? Or other stuff happening.


----------



## Angry Shoes (Sep 2, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Why are Republicans focused on abortion instead of the border? Or other stuff happening.


Because it's a hot button issue that make sure their base shows up to vote.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Sep 2, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Why are Republicans focused on abortion instead of the border? Or other stuff happening.


Because it's a convenient way to grift the few remaining religious fundie boomers before they croak, in much the same way that sperging about "fighting racism" is a functional grift on the affluent white college age kids.

Both groups are dumb enough to fall for it and throw money at said groups. I know this because I have family who gets grifted in a similar manner.


----------



## shameful existence (Sep 2, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Why are Republicans focused on abortion instead of the border?


Same reason Democrats are focused on social instead of economic issues. It's mostly a distraction.
Imagine being a single issue voter on something like marijuana legalization.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Sep 2, 2021)

Angry Shoes said:


> Because it's a hot button issue that make sure their base shows up to vote.


When was the last time you heard somebody who wasn't a christian boomer talking about abortion?


----------



## Mr. Brown (Sep 2, 2021)

I'd be ok with it if people were honest about things.

Why is planned parenthood allowed to profit from the sales of aborted fetus's?

It does seem like we're at the point of encouraging the young and poor to make shitty decisions and sleep around just to farm more human featus's for profit. To me that's fucked up and I'm not even against abortion...

Abortion should be a last line of defence. Not used as form of contraception because you're too retarded to take a pill or too retarded to put on a condom.

And even if you did everything correct and still got pregnant this idea of late term abortion is fucked up too. This shit in texas of 6 weeks seems too short but legalising abortions right up until the point of birth is far worse.


----------



## Angry Shoes (Sep 2, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> christian boomer


Those are both massive voting groups


----------



## vulg (Sep 2, 2021)

> bairn


noice northren dox m8

‘ate fetuses, simple as.


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Sep 2, 2021)

Makes for great distraction politics. Abbot's been taking a lot of L's lately so this is an easy win for someone eyeballing a presidential run in 24.


----------



## MrTroll (Sep 2, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> When was the last time you heard somebody who wasn't a christian boomer talking about abortion?



The last time I went to a church youth group to pick up teen girls with daddy issues.

Protip: a backwards baseball cap really does make you look 15 years younger. Use this knowledge well, friends.


----------



## Tom Myers (Sep 2, 2021)

I'm pro-choice, depending on the child's race.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Sep 2, 2021)

hoes mad


----------



## Billy Beer (Sep 2, 2021)

Why do you freak out when some slut flushes a bairn down the shitter?

Why can't you be normal people instead of fat retards?


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Sep 2, 2021)

Why do Americans have unprotected sex without assuming the consequences and proceed to look at abortion as a first option? Why do they say "my body, my choice" but forget the baby as has a body yet has no choice? Abortion would be a lot less of a hot-button issue if it was used more as a last resort and if people were more honest about the whole thing. Some women get abortions without even acknowledging they're essentially killing a partially-formed baby. Shit's fucked.

Planned Parenthoods are usually placed in poor neighborhoods, where most people happen to be black. Apparently they also sell fetuses, making abortion way more profitable than it should be. Then the leftie faggots spin this around as female empowerment to try and avoid addressing how abortion, by their rules, happens to be racist as fuck.


----------



## GenericEdgelordSupreme (Sep 2, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> The same people who oppose abortion are also against condoms and birth control. Let that sink in for a minute.


They don't actually care about the fetus; they just want to punish women for having sex with 18 years of responsibility. Once the fetus comes out they don't give two shits if it lives or dies.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Sep 2, 2021)

crucifiction009 said:


> They don't actually care about the fetus; they just want to punish women for having sex with 18 years of responsibility. Once the fetus comes out they don't give two shits if it lives or dies.


That's probably the case, and then they get mad when women won't have sex with them. People think that incels are conservatives, sure some beliefs may overlap, but honestly they're just shooting themselves in the foot if they want to get laid. But let's be honest it's not happening for them either way.


----------



## Cloaca Rimjob (Sep 2, 2021)

If its white..... its alright

If its black.... get that coat hanger off the rack


----------



## beautiful person (Sep 2, 2021)

I think most Americans don't care but the ones that do are very loud and also the most likely to go out and vote, so they and the their similarly extreme opposition muddy up what should turn into reasonable abortion laws. 



crucifiction009 said:


> They don't actually care about the fetus; they just want to punish women for having sex with 18 years of responsibility. Once the fetus comes out they don't give two shits if it lives or dies.


Yeah, some of them literally say "whores should be held responsible for their actions". It's really bizarre.


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Sep 2, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> When was the last time you heard somebody who wasn't a christian boomer talking about abortion?


I live in pussy-hat country. Abortion talk here is dominated by feminazis who might be called satanists, by some Americans.


----------



## Miles Peterson (Sep 2, 2021)

crucifiction009 said:


> They don't actually care about the fetus; they just want to punish women for having sex with 18 years of responsibility. Once the fetus comes out they don't give two shits if it lives or dies.



Thsy sure do fund a lot of children's hospitals, adoption services, childcare focused charities, etc for people that don't care about kids.


----------



## Akashic Retard (Sep 2, 2021)

crucifiction009 said:


> They don't actually care about the fetus; they just want to punish women for having sex with 18 years of responsibility. Once the fetus comes out they don't give two shits if it lives or dies.


You have to believe this to maintain your world view.


----------



## draggs (Sep 2, 2021)

Because fuck you that's why you faggot ass biatch *eagle scream*


----------



## Dwight Frye (Sep 2, 2021)

Abortions for some, miniature American flags for others!

there, problem solved


----------



## Scolopendra Dramatica (Sep 2, 2021)

They're retarded, backwards faggots about most everything else, why not this?


----------



## GenericEdgelordSupreme (Sep 2, 2021)

Miles Peterson said:


> Thsy sure do fund a lot of children's hospitals, adoption services, childcare focused charities, etc for people that don't care about kids.


They're also very outwardly against paying taxes and those taxes being used to provide stable funding to child-focused services rather than the children being at the mercy of their donors' generosity (or current need to stay in a lower tax bracket by "donating") It's only okay with them if they can choose to withdraw their support as soon as it becomes inconvenient.


----------



## Meat Target (Sep 2, 2021)

Because you touch yourself at night


----------



## GenericEdgelordSupreme (Sep 2, 2021)

Akashic Retard said:


> You have to believe this to maintain your world view.


Sure, but that doesn't make it any less true.


----------



## Miles Peterson (Sep 2, 2021)

crucifiction009 said:


> They're also very outwardly against paying taxes and those taxes being used to provide stable funding to child-focused services rather than the children being at the mercy of their donors' generosity (or current need to stay in a lower tax bracket by "donating") It's only okay with them if they can choose to withdraw their support as soon as it becomes inconvenient.



Ok, so we're sticking with the tired cliches. Wonderful.

Counterpoint 1:





When you have a personal moral obligation to do something, thst means you have to actually work at it yourself, rather than just passively letting someone else do it.

Counterpoint 2: Have you _seen_ how US government programs work? We have a massive thread documenting how Susan Scofield was blatantly and openly abusing her kids for the better part of a decade while the state sat by and did _nothing_ to intervene and help them, and she was an extremely high profile and publicly visable person compared to the norm, in an incredibly rich state with a well developed and funded welfare system. What on earth makes you think the state is actually qualified or competent to run a better system?

Counterpoint 3: I have never seen anyone making the same "arguments" you are actually back up this claim about how "they only use private funding as a means of control, they'll totally cut funding and screw over the kids to assert control" actually back up that claim with any evidence or real world incidents, just speculation. I doubt you'll be the first.

Also, why do you think the government does _not_ do that? Governments from the federal level on down are notorious for cutting emergency services, school programs, and other systems when the budget gets tight, just to hurt people and try and force them to go along with the governments desired budgets. That includes crippling social welfare programs.

Counterpoint 4: Everyone is outwardly against paying taxes, at the very best you'll get some poeple that argue for other people paying higher taxes, just not them.


----------



## Billy Beer (Sep 2, 2021)

vulg said:


> noice northren dox m8
> 
> ‘ate fetuses, simple as.
> View attachment 2505525


How did you get a picture of me wearing my favourite t-shirt?

I thought bairn was scottish. I don't use bairn IRL, it's retarded. I just wanted to trigger the yanks.


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Sep 2, 2021)

Abortions should be outlawed and every unwanted baby that is born should be shipped off into war camps where they are beaten into obedience and taught how to kill. Fast forward 10 years and America has an unstoppable army of child soldiers that the world doesn't have the heart to fight. Fast forward a few more years and welcome to planet America.


----------



## MrJokerRager (Sep 2, 2021)

I would say because both parties are filled with statist fags that want to federalize everything with a mantra of "its my way or the highway" rather than being nuanced and leaving some issues to the states or local counties and cities to deal with.

Roe v. Wade overturned does not outlaw abortion like liberals claim, it will just allow states to choose their own abortion laws so California will still have the same laws and states like Mississippi will just blanket ban it. It does give an incentive for revenue for the blue states as abortion tourists will come to California for the abortions.


----------



## SneedEyeMitch (Sep 2, 2021)

I know right, why can't the yanks just fuck each in the butt, like bong men do to muzzie women. No baby came from butts and yank women get to claim that they're (lol) still virgins and pure.


----------



## GenericEdgelordSupreme (Sep 2, 2021)

For some reason the reply button is disabled, so I'll go out on this: of course the government sucks and fucks up constantly. I don't think anyone is saying, "CPS and foster care are great! Never any suspicious behavior there!" Unfortunately, it's still the best we've got. Both options are bad (private donors vs. government institutions) and the latter is just slightly less bad. We should improve the systems already in place rather than depending on people with disposable income to spend it generously on random strangers. They tend to want to hang on to as much of that money as possible.


----------



## Billy Beer (Sep 2, 2021)

Why do you freak out when some slut flushes a bairn down the shitter?

Why can't you be normal people instead of fat retards?


----------



## Miles Peterson (Sep 2, 2021)

crucifiction009 said:


> For some reason the reply button is disabled, so I'll go out on this: of course the government sucks and fucks up constantly. I don't think anyone is saying, "CPS and foster care are great! Never any suspicious behavior there!" Unfortunately, it's still the best we've got. Both options are bad (private donors vs. government institutions) and the latter is just slightly less bad. We should improve the systems already in place rather than depending on people with disposable income to spend it generously on random strangers. They tend to want to hang on to as much of that money as possible.



I have tangible, cited evidence pointing to why CPS is bad, you have "trust me bro" to back up your claim that charitable systems are on aggregate, just as bad if not worse.


----------



## PickleDickTickleDick (Sep 2, 2021)

Because the US is made up of elitist old white retards & their token colored friends living in the high tower, as well as shrieking idiot commonfolk that decide to back one particular prick like a goddamn sports team rather than actually problem solve. For some reason, that sports team is always one of the elite retards.
Can take a horse to water; can't make em drink.


----------



## Stormy Daniel's Lawyer (Sep 2, 2021)

As long as another nigger dies, who cares? 

Where is Margaret Sanger when the country needs her most? If alive today, she would be knee deep in dead nigger babies and still not satisfied until the ape race was sterilized and permanently dormant.


----------



## KateHikes14 (Sep 2, 2021)

PickleDickTickleDick said:


> Because the US is made up of elitist old (((white))) retards & their token colored friends living in the high tower, as well as shrieking idiot commonfolk that decide to back one particular prick like a goddamn sports team rather than actually problem solve. For some reason, that sports team is always one of the (((elite retards))).
> Can take a horse to water; can't make em drink.


Ftfy


----------



## CptnSnshn (Sep 2, 2021)

NigKid said:


> weirdly obsessive christians that unironically like exerting power on women


based


----------



## I'd abeeb bear (Sep 2, 2021)

The reason it's happening in Texas is to make the beaner population grow because they're huge consumers.  Less beans aborted is good for the wrong parts of the economy.

"Blacks and Hispanics spend up to 30% more than whites of comparable income on visible goods like clothing, cars and jewelry, the researchers found. This meant that, compared to white households of similar income, the typical black and Hispanic household spent $2,300 more per year on visible items."









						Conspicuous Consumption and Race: Who Spends More on What - Knowledge@Wharton
					

Fashionable clothes, jewelry, flashy cars.... They are all items of conspicuous consumption that give their owners status on the street. Some groups, such as blacks and Hispanics, seem to spend more on such emblems of success than others. Or is that just a stereotype? In a new research paper...




					knowledge.wharton.upenn.edu


----------



## GenericEdgelordSupreme (Sep 2, 2021)

Miles Peterson said:


> I have tangible, cited evidence pointing to why CPS is bad, you have "trust me bro" to back up your claim that charitable systems are on aggregate, just as bad if not worse.


I absolutely agree that CPS is bad. I also assert that people in general are bad, and that's why CPS is bad: it was created by humans. Also, no matter how much "cited evidence" is attached to a subjective statement, it remains an opinion rather than a fact. Do you want a hundred page essay on why black is the best color for electronics? I can "prove" it much in the same way.


----------



## Angry Canadian (Sep 2, 2021)

I'd be against abortion because I don't think people should be given a free pass to get out of the consequences of their behaviour.  Sex exists to create babies. Having frivolous sex comes with the compounding risk of pregnancy.  No one should be unaware of this, and yet abortion exists as a service because apparently some people don't understand that.  I'm not the biggest prude in the world, but maybe people shouldn't be having sex with people they wouldn't want to have children with.

On the other hand... the majority of abortions in America are performed on blacks and hispanics, so swings and round-abouts.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Sep 3, 2021)

The way I see it, abortion is voluntary eugenics. The biggest plus is that it reduces the number of future Democrats. I for one support any measure that culls their numbers.


----------



## Dysnomia (Sep 3, 2021)

With almost eight billion people on Earth and major US cities having serious issues providing enough low income housing abortion is not going to be some worldwide crisis any time soon. It's not as if we were chopped down to a few hundred people suddenly.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Sep 3, 2021)

crucifiction009 said:


> They don't actually care about the fetus; they just want to punish women for having sex with 18 years of responsibility. Once the fetus comes out they don't give two shits if it lives or dies.


Equating responsibility to punishment is why society has cringe terms like "adulting". You're not adulting, you're a fucking adult and adults should own up to the responsibilities tied to their actions.


----------



## GenericEdgelordSupreme (Sep 4, 2021)

SSj_Ness said:


> Equating responsibility to punishment is why society has cringe terms like "adulting". You're not adulting, you're a fucking adult and adults should own up to the responsibilities tied to their actions.


Yes, but one form of taking responsibility is preventing birth from happening when you know you can't take good care of a child. It's pointless to commit to a responsibility you know you can't follow through with just because someone is making you feel guilty about it. Aren't there enough bastard children with shitty moms who don't want them? Wouldn't you rather those women NOT be forced to bring more shitty humans into the world?


----------



## SSj_Ness (Sep 4, 2021)

crucifiction009 said:


> Yes, but one form of taking responsibility is preventing birth from happening when you know you can't take good care of a child. It's pointless to commit to a responsibility you know you can't follow through with just because someone is making you feel guilty about it. Aren't there enough bastard children with shitty moms who don't want them? Wouldn't you rather those women NOT be forced to bring more shitty humans into the world?


The best way to solve the problem is to have society discourage that behavior. Abortion isn't the answer, especially not long-term.


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Sep 4, 2021)

SSj_Ness said:


> Abortion isn't the answer, especially not long-term.


Nigga acts like no one wants to daddy his baby.


----------



## GenericEdgelordSupreme (Sep 4, 2021)

SSj_Ness said:


> The best way to solve the problem is to have society discourage that behavior. Abortion isn't the answer, especially not long-term.


Yes, clearly sexual repression and abstinence have been working really well so far. That's why there are so few unwanted children clogging up the system. Oh, wait...


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Sep 4, 2021)

crucifiction009 said:


> Yes, clearly sexual repression and abstinence have been working really well so far. That's why there are so few unwanted children clogging up the system. Oh, wait..


You've been sexually repressed? Tell me a story, and show me on the doll where you are traumatized.

Oh, waiting,


----------



## GenericEdgelordSupreme (Sep 4, 2021)

Freshly Baked Socks said:


> You've been sexually repressed? Tell me a story, and show me on the doll where you are traumatized.


The internet hurt me in the butt  I may never be able to shower off the autism.


----------



## OnlinePresents (Sep 4, 2021)

SSj_Ness said:


> The best way to solve the problem is to have society discourage that behavior. Abortion isn't the answer, especially not long-term.


In cases of rape they should just have it? What about another scenario in which the mother may die during child birth? Abortion is always the answer.


----------



## SneedEyeMitch (Sep 4, 2021)

OnlinePresents said:


> What about another scenario in which the mother may die during child birth?


What is a C-section?


----------



## OnlinePresents (Sep 4, 2021)

SneEyeMitch said:


> What is a C-section?


You can die from those too, but what about the rape babies? Would you want rapist genes? On second thought. I'm starting to come around now.


----------



## Billy Beer (Sep 2, 2021)

Why do you freak out when some slut flushes a bairn down the shitter?

Why can't you be normal people instead of fat retards?


----------



## SSj_Ness (Sep 4, 2021)

crucifiction009 said:


> Yes, clearly sexual repression and abstinence have been working really well so far. That's why there are so few unwanted children clogging up the system. Oh, wait...


Abstinence is but one option, becoming pregnant in 2021 is a choice in 99℅ of cases. You're not getting around that. You'd like to--you'll try--but you can't.



			
				Online Presents said:
			
		

> In cases of rape they should just have it? What about another scenario in which the mother may die during child birth? Abortion is always the answer.



They should but I'm definitely willing to overlook that infinitesimal number of cases to take that excuse away.

If the mother's life is in danger it should probably be permissible. That would be a bigger talking point back half a century ago though.


----------



## Billy Beer (Sep 4, 2021)

Pages and pages of backwards faggotry. 

Who cares if some slut gets knocked up fifty times, only to abort 50 kids? It isn't your minge getting vacuum-cleaned monthly. 'Land of the free...except this, and that, and that'


----------



## BunnyMim (Sep 4, 2021)

Mild powerlevel, but a lot of anti abortionists would probably want to soften their stance after reading the shit I read daily at my job. I have to review medical records. Do you know how many actual, tested and true literal retards have kids? A person on Social Security for being an actual retard can freely pop out children who are then also inevitably on social security. It’s constant. Allowing abortions would lessen the strain on other things that eat away at our taxes and resources.  And aborting downy fetuses and other tards is a societal good.


----------



## Nano50 (Apr 12, 2022)

Billy Beer said:


> Pages and pages of backwards faggotry.
> 
> Who cares if some slut gets knocked up fifty times, only to abort 50 kids? It isn't your minge getting vacuum-cleaned monthly. 'Land of the free...except this, and that, and that'


kys nigger


----------



## OrionBalls (Apr 12, 2022)

We like our retards to have extra negligent parents.


----------



## Mayor Adam West (Apr 12, 2022)

Because some of us still have common sense


----------



## Lucky Jim (Apr 12, 2022)

> I know there are times when abortions are necessary. I know that; when you have a black and a white, or a rape. I just say that matter-of-factly. You know what I mean? There are times. Abortions encourage permissiveness. A girl gets knocked up, she doesn't have to worry about the pill anymore, she goes down to the doctor, wants to get an abortion for five dollars or whatever. — Richard Nixon


----------

